# Logan 2527 V.L. question??



## JeremyBurke (Sep 30, 2014)

I need some help from the collective experts of the forum.  I just got my first lathe and I am looking to add a turret style tool post (I have a friend with a spare) but the distance from the tool vise bed to the center-line seems smaller than it should be. I was expecting 1.5" to 1.75" instead of the 1" that it is.  I was hoping you folks help me understand if this is standard for this tool or something is amiss.  Thanks in advance for your help.  If this is standard is there are turret style tool holder or a quick change for that matter that is sized for this spacing?

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

It looks to me like there is a spacer between the compound and the cross slide.  You might pull the compound off to see if there is a spacer in there.  Normally the compound sits directly on top of the cross slide.


----------



## JeremyBurke (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks I will check that out.  Holy cow we are nearly neighbors. If i get really stuck I may raise the white flag and invite you over for a beer and a look see at the little guy.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 30, 2014)

If you get stuck, I'd be happy to.


----------



## JR49 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeremy, that 1" measurement you got is correct, I went through this same thing when trying to decide between an AXA or BXA  sized  QCTP for my 2557VH. They claim either size will fit, and that's probably true for most 12" lathes, but with Logan's short 1" distance from top of compound to spindle centerline, I decided on the smaller AXA, and am I glad I did! when using a 1/2" tool bit the tool holder is at the very bottom of the toolpost to  be on center. Don't be put off by this, because they are a great lathe.  Hope this helps, JR49


----------



## JeremyBurke (Sep 30, 2014)

JR, Thanks so much.  I did a little searching on ePray and found this its a little rusty but I think it will fit the bill and a night or 2 in the electrolosys tank will fix the rust.  I will look into quick change options as well and may even venture into making a DRO for it.  First things first though.  Get it set up with a a proper single phase motor.  




Thanks again for the help.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 11, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> If you get stuck, I'd be happy to...



...drink all YOUR beer.    :lmao: 


(Quotation completed to honor full disclosure.)


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 11, 2014)

JR49 said:


> Jeremy, that 1" measurement you got is correct, I went through this same thing when trying to decide between an AXA or BXA  sized  QCTP for my 2557VH. They claim either size will fit, and that's probably true for most 12" lathes, but with Logan's short 1" distance from top of compound to spindle centerline, I decided on the smaller AXA, and am I glad I did! when using a 1/2" tool bit the tool holder is at the very bottom of the toolpost to  be on center. Don't be put off by this, because they are a great lathe.  Hope this helps, JR49



My 2555 also takes an AXA size tool post.  I bought a BXA sized one and experienced the bit being 1/4" too high.


----------



## JeremyBurke (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I must confess the Logan is just collecting dust right now and likely will for at least another month or two. I have a back log of projects right now, maybe not only right now, maybe always. 
I just finished this work bench earlier this week.










Yes I used rope lights to down light the drawers and floor (everybody drops stuff right)



Now I have a 1948 Ford F2 truck bed that I promised my 3 year old son would be his big boy bed.
A Walker Turner 16" bandsaw that needs some work.
A Walker Turner 1-944 DP what needs a motor swap.
A lathe to work on 
And somewhere in there I hope to get my 1963 fairlane on the road.

Man now I need a beer and it isn't even 8:00am yet. Are you guys gonna drop by and help with all those? We could divide and conquer right?

Thanks again all.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow!  That is a great idea.  But, your shop is waaay too clean.:lmao:  Enjoy!  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## JeremyBurke (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Jon. I can only claim half credit for the lights. I put them under the Benchtop. Then my 7 year old came out to help and suggested that I use the tail on the bottom. It was an awesome idea and he helped me install them. I am super happy how it turned out and that we did it together.

Edit:it only looks clean because I didn't turn around and take a picture behind me.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 11, 2014)

I love the lighting treatment on the workbench.  Very nice work.  And a great idea from your son.


----------



## Wobbles (Oct 11, 2014)

JeremyBurke said:


> ... Then my 7 year old came out to help and suggested that I use the tail on the bottom. It was an awesome idea and he helped me install them. I am super happy how it turned out and that we did it together.



*Another project, Dad !!*

When I was a kid, my grandfather built a small 7" tall box so I could see what he was doing on the work bench and help.  That led to an ME degree and a happy career in design.  So when my boys got to be 6 or 7, I built them the same type thing.  They both now have technical college degrees and good solid jobs.


With 2 boys, I can see the need for a "little guy's step" in your shop too.  )


----------



## JR49 (Oct 11, 2014)

JeremyBurke, Yes the lights are great, BUT, plaese tell me where you got the incredable cabinets under the workbench. Especially the second one in, from the right, in the second pic with 8 drawers. Thanks, JR49


----------



## JeremyBurke (Oct 11, 2014)

JR49: the whole bench was sourced in 4 different craigslist purchases. I got all 8 cabinets from one local guy, he got them from a machine shop, who in turn got them from an old high school science lab. 

Here is what they looked like when I got them. 




You're right that particular drawers cabinet is the prize and was the hardest to obtain. I had to buy an extra 1 I didn't really want and pay full asking price of $180 for the lot of 8. 

The tops are made of Douglas fir 4x beams finished in Varathane. I made another straight bench on another wall with 3 of the remaining ones and I have 1 left over. I hope to find a place for it someday.


----------

